# everclear apple pie



## duckslayer54665

1 1/2 gal apple cider
1/2 gal apple juice
2 cups suger
9 cinnamon sticks
had all ingrents together in large pot and let simmer for about 2 to3 hrs.
let cool to room temp. then add one bottle of "grain alc" everclear.
This is very tasty takes the chill out out on those cold winter days. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

That is a great tastey treat in the ice shack as well!!!! :beer:

My recipe was....

1 gallon jug of apple cider
1 qt. apple juice
2 cups of Equal or artificial sweetner (my dad is diabetic)
8-10 cinnamon sticks

Same cooking procedure......Throw all in a pot and simmer 1 hr. Then cool and add everclear!!!

I can feel the hangover right now.... :lol:


----------



## Maverick

Makes for a great hangover as well!!!! :beer: :beer: 
Yes, I have had to much of it before!

uke: the next day....


----------



## bigpaws

Sounds good for ice fishing in Illinois! :beer:


----------



## Ima870man

Heh, I had a schnort of the apple pie last night. It is darn good stuff -- smooth and tasty -- but more than one schnort and look out for the headache when you wake up. Any of the 190 grain alcohol redeyes, apple pies, and kululas are good, but drink them in moderation as they can be darn potent. :lol: Only a liter or so left so it will soon be time to make up a new batch. 

Ima870man


----------



## bigpaws

Ima870man said:


> Heh, I had a schnort of the apple pie last night. It is darn good stuff -- smooth and tasty -- but more than one schnort and look out for the headache when you wake up. Ima870man


Explain is that drink or dessert?


----------



## MossyMO

It is a drink that tastes like dessert. As was said earlier, this stuff should be drank in moderation cause I know from experience, it will knock you on your @ss !!! :bartime:


----------



## Ima870man

Bigpaws it is a drink. It is made with 190 proof grain alcohol, otherwise known as Everclear. I do not think it should be put in the category of dessert, although one schnort is tasty. The name refers to the apple cider and cinnamon in the mix making it taste like apple pie. Depending on how much one cuts it, it can be very potent and should be used in moderation. Its a drink one should use for special occasions, like last night when we could not find any birds to set up for this morning. So we celebrated and slept in. 

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## bigpaws

Ima870man,
Ah....that's the clarification! So it wouldn't be wise to throw back a few begore hunting..... :wink:


----------



## thorpebe

I am getting thirsty just reading this thread. I have also flirted with the apple pie and not turned out so hot the next day. I have also had the redeye, burnt sugar, and I also had something I beleive it was almond flavored dont really remember though. Any of you have the receipe for these other ones. I once had the recipe for the redeye and the burnt sugar but cant seem to find them. Cheers


----------



## Guest

Christmas Cookie Ingredients:

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
Lemon juice
Large eggs
1-cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila

Sample the Cuervo to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. Turn on the electric mixer...Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar...Beat again. At this point, it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try another cup ... just in case. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit, Pick the frigging fruit off floor... Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.

CHERRY MISTMAS


----------



## thorpebe

made some of the apple pie a while ago. not much left anymore sure was good a couple weeks ago out on the ice. made some burnt sugar the other night and it should help keep me warm during this cold spell. anybody else have or know of any other good reciepes? working on making some grape brew and strawberry brew but dont have anything perfected yet.


----------



## Busqueen

a friend of mine makes the most wonderful applepie wine with everclear. Would this be the same thing?

If so can you bottle it for later consumption?

Please hurry - can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## 7stwchuck

We take the apple pie with us on float trips on missouri every year plus we soak the big dark cherries in 190 for about a month before our float trip and call them cherry bombs damm they are good :******: :******:


----------



## H2OFOWLN

This recipe will yield one liter.

1 cup sugar
1 cup water
1 cup everclear
shasta strawberry soda

Heat medium sauce pan, add sugar and allow to melt. When sugar has completely melted add water. Once the sugar has desolved remove from heat and add everclear. Pour mixture into a glass liter bottle let cool. Fill bottle with shasta soda and enjoy.


----------



## c31

Does anyone know if this stuff will freeze if left outside?


----------



## the professor

we make about 10 gallons of apple pie every summer. depending on how much everclear you use, it may or may not completely freeze sitting in a deep freezer. we had one batch that froze solid (but still tasted fine later in the summer thawed out) and we had one batch that just got very slushy. :beer: we store each batch in the 1 gallon cider jugs with the plastic handles connected to the neck of the jug. makes for easy passing around the camp fire, wedding dance, deer camp, etc.


----------



## hunter121390

god i love apple pie. thanks for the recipie


----------



## fargojohnson

duckslayer54665 said:


> 1 1/2 gal apple cider
> 1/2 gal apple juice
> 2 cups suger
> 9 cinnamon sticks
> had all ingrents together in large pot and let simmer for about 2 to3 hrs.
> let cool to room temp. then add one bottle of "grain alc" everclear.
> This is very tasty takes the chill out out on those cold winter days. :beer:


How big of a bottle of everclear?


----------



## martin_shooter

just add until its the right strength for you. the key is to remember not to simmer your everclear. i would guess a liter would be good for this amount


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I like to sub a cup of honey for one cup of sugar.


----------



## fargojohnson

just made up the first batch. now my head hurts a bit. great stuff takeing it with me up to canada this weekend. :beer:


----------



## goose_caller

fargojohnson said:


> just made up the first batch. now my head hurts a bit. great stuff takeing it with me up to canada this weekend. :beer:


Dang lightweights.....if your mixing 1 32oz bottle of 190+ proof booze with 2 gallons of juice your deluting it down to 20-30 proof....better drink a TON.


----------



## deerslayer80

It's damn good, just tried it last night. Making some tomorrow... :stirpot: :beer: :bartime:


----------



## sphawkin

7stwchuck said:


> We take the apple pie with us on float trips on missouri every year plus we soak the big dark cherries in 190 for about a month before our float trip and call them cherry bombs damm they are good :ticked: :ticked:


You're cherries are the bomb and your apple pie recipe is what led me to here looking for something similar! It is so good! Can't wait to float this year!


----------



## tenpoun1

On man I love Apple Pie!! I will jot this recipe down for sure. Not the artificial sugar one though. I like the real stuff. Even though its an old post, thanks


----------



## tenpoun1

I just made it last night with a friend of mine after finding this recipe on here yesterday afternoon. Now we have about 4 gallons of the stuff. Got pretty trashed last night from it after it cooled down and it was done. Want to post some pics but it wont let me upload them here for some reason. Thanks for the directions and making me think about it


----------



## dsm16428

Made up a small batch (a gallon) last week for a party we were invited too. Pretty sure we'll be invited back! :beer: Only thing is, here in PA, everclear is Illegal (some stupid law enacted when some dumb teenagers got alcohol poisoning from it probably 20 years ago :roll: ). I used 2 qts fresh cider, 2 quarts organic apple juice 3/4 cup of sugar, 3 big cinamon sticks and 1/8 tsp allspice. For the kick I used a fifth of 100 proof Stoli vodka and I gotta say it has a puch that'll sneak right up on ya. And man does it taste JUST LIKE apple pie! :thumb: The girls all drank theirs warmed up about 30 seconds in the microwave...a nice drink for a cold night right there! There was about a quart left when we left that night. Gonna have to make some more it seems for Christmas Eve! :rock:


----------

